# Compete Against the Iron Chefs!!!



## Simply_Nikki (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay, this game makes me want to buy a Wii!!!

ICA Supreme Cuisine | Wiiâ„¢ & DSâ„¢ 

Yes, I'm a food network geek.


----------



## Theognome (Oct 15, 2008)

Simply_Nikki said:


> Okay, this game makes me want to buy a Wii!!!
> 
> ICA Supreme Cuisine | Wiiâ„¢ & DSâ„¢
> 
> Yes, I'm a food network geek.



Kewl looking game, but I'll admit I liked *North Jersey Baptist*'s idea of our own Iron Chef cook-off at Rich's place. Can we count on your judging?

Theognome


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Oct 15, 2008)

Theognome said:


> Simply_Nikki said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, this game makes me want to buy a Wii!!!
> ...



Of course!! Just don't make anything weird.


----------



## Theognome (Oct 15, 2008)

But... but... but... I AM weird!!! Just ask Rich!

Theognome


----------

